# Victorian Herpetological Seminar- next weekend!



## eipper (Oct 3, 2016)

http://www.fncv.org.au/wp-content/themes/field-naturalist/publications/Seminar-RAofV-flyer.pdf

Hi all,

Great event next weekend.

Seminar on Victorian herpetology..... some excellent speakers on a wide range of topics from venomous snake husbandry to endangered species management. 

I am looking forward to it.... should be excellent!


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 3, 2016)

The registration form suggests registration and payment was to be made by 27/09... is it too late to register?


----------



## eipper (Oct 4, 2016)

Ring John Harris - they are still accepting registrations


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 4, 2016)

So you have to register to attened?

- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 5, 2016)

Unfortunately I can't attend anyway. I may look into joining though. Thanks.


----------

